# HELLO!!! I'm an aspiring writer in need of help.



## Rojack79

Hello everyone! I've been a fan of writing ever since i was 5 year's old and now that i have an idea i would love to right i need some help with it. At it's most basic core the book series that i have in mind is huge like Star War's huge in scope and scale. My problem is i feel like i might have to much in it. The story is a science fiction, post apocalyptic, and a slight paranormal romance all mixed into one big book series. I already have a plot line going from start to finish and i would like your opinion's on it and some pointer's. The only reason i feel this is to big for me is i'm trying to write a story that has werewolves, vampire's, Cyborg's, Giant Robot's, smaller killer robot's, alien's, god's, super mutant's, and several other mythological creature's. The only thing is that there's no magic in my book. It all done with science and that's proving to be quite hard for me to try and think about on my own. So if anyone can help me with this i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Greimour

Hello,

First, welcome to the Forum. ^_^

Second: I've been a fan of writing ever since i was 5 year's old and now that i  have an idea i would love to right i need some help with it.
A fan of writing since five... meaning you have been writing since you were five or the art of writing has interested you? Or is it books/reading that has interested you since five? Subtle differences but they measure differently so thought I would ask. 

You have definitely come to the right place. Help with your SPaG (Spelling, Punctuation and Grammar) can be helped here which will help in the creation process of your work. 

"The story is Science Fiction" - "has no magic in it"

Well, fantasy doesn't have to have magic in it to start with... and Sci-Fi in my experience doesn't have any at all. Werewolves are usually within the Fantasy area and not Sci-Fi, but I can imagine Worgs (not Game of Thrones kind) to be in a sci-fi story - meaning basically a species of man/wolf; able to change back and forth at will rather than on a full moon. Besides would a werewolf still turn into the wolf if the full moon was one of Saturns moons, not Earths? Would it matter which moon? Etc.. the questions regarding werewolves continue...

Aliens and Gods in the same story? Wow... I have no idea how you will manage that... the hardest part will be making the reader believe they are 'Gods' and not just some super powered Alien race - like Asgardians who were worshipped as Gods by man. (Thor for example, Loki, etc...) But then, it depends how you go about it and what exactly you want to achieve with the story.

Does the series span generations, like with Star Wars, they thought Anakin Skywalker was 'the chosen one' but it was in fact his son, Luke, who was the destined child. 
Does your story have a straight running theme like that - multi-generation protagonist family tree?

Whatever the case, this is a writing forum - writers (as well as everyone else) are welcome here and we aim to help each other with each individuals writing needs - so yes, there is a good chance you can find help here.

I suggest you first read work by other people and comment on their stuff. Once you have reached ten posts you may begin sharing your work and getting feedback. 


Welcome again, hope you enjoy your stay here and find it informative.


~Kev.


----------



## Rojack79

Well let me answer your question's. First, I've been writing since i was five. Second my werewolves are actual wolf's that have been infected with a space plague and infused with human D.N.A so there pretty much anthropomorphic wolf's and cant turn into human's yet. Third The God's are super advanced alien's but there going to be based off of the Greek pantheon. And lastly the story does not span the same family of people. It tell's the story through several group's of people in different time period's.


----------



## Pandora

Hi Rojack79, sounds so cool! I don't write books so I can't offer much direction but I love to read so if and when you post, I'm there! Welcome!


----------



## Greimour

Rojack79 said:


> Well let me answer your question's. First, I've been writing since i was five. Second my werewolves are actual wolf's that have been infected with a space plague and infused with human D.N.A so there pretty much anthropomorphic wolf's and cant turn into human's yet. Third The God's are super advanced alien's but there going to be based off of the Greek pantheon. And lastly the story does not span the same family of people. It tell's the story through several group's of people in different time period's.



Cool, can't wait to read some of it. ^_^


----------



## Freezeblink

Hello Rojack. I haven't been here too long myself, but the community here is great. Everyone here is positive and there are plenty willing to give tips and advice on writing. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rojack79

I have a question. Were would i put a post if i want help with coming up with creature's for my book?


----------



## Riptide

Welcome! That's an interesting read already. Writing discussion. That's were I throw all my questions


----------



## Rojack79

Ok got another question. How do i post a story on here?


----------



## PiP

Hi, Rojack, welcome or WF. 

Once you've made ten valid posts you are welcome to post your story to the Fiction or Workshop forums.

PiP


----------



## Rojack79

So like ten post's on a single thread or can they be spread out?


----------



## Greimour

It's best to comment on other peoples work first, establish yourself as part of the community. Get to know others and have them know you. Afterward, they will be more inclined to return the favour.

For creating creatures - writing discussions area is the place to go. As someone already mentioned.


----------



## Rojack79

You know now that i think about it i could do a lot better at my introduction. Seeing as my first post was not a formal introduction i will now do an actual introduction.

 Hello everyone on Writing Forum's. I am Rojack79. My biggest goal since i was 15 was to write a book. Soon i began to brain storm and found out that i could not tell this entire story with just one book. So i split it up into a six part book series of which i now have a name for F.C.C short for First Contact Chronicle's. The first book i also now have a name for, Xeno-Genesis. 

My story's will span entire decade's switching back and forth between the protagonist's and antagonist's as the fight for the human race rage's on. It will show what it truly mean's to be human. So i hope you all will be around for the ride of you'r life's because when i get though you are going to hate me and love me and i will only just be getting started. So if you like a sci-fi series that try's to brake the rule's and invent new one on the way, if you fancy post apocalyptic, humor laced, inter species romance, plot and character driven story telling then look no further. 

My book's are going to take the world by storm and i want each and every one of you to be along for the ride. 

So how did i do did i get anyone's attention? Was it to much or not enough? Let me know.


----------



## KrystalStarr

The creatures you've created in your series sound so unique to me that I would like to know about your progress and how far along you are in it. It very much sounds like a story I want to read. You are very creative, and to be writing since age 5, wow...I wrote my first story when I was 13. It was a short story, though. I didn't make my first attempt at a novel until I was in my early 20's. I just turned 33 last Monday.  You definitely got my attention and you can count on all of my support. Since you've decided to share this with us, I'm pretty sure everyone that responded will be just as supportive


----------



## Rojack79

Well thank's. I've currently got the prologue for my first book up in the fantasy, Sci-Fi, and Horror Section of the Fiction Thread. Feel free to check it out.


----------



## Jo3

Your book series sounds VERY interesting. I look forward to seeing your posts as it progresses.


----------



## aj47

Okay, it's like this--of _course_ I welcome you but I want to steal your apostrophe key.  

An apostrophe followed by the letter 's' is a possessive (and I don't mean by a demon).  It means something belongs to the word with that ending. It is only used to indicate pluralization if it disambiguates.  For example, "A's" as opposed to "As" where the first might be some letter grades and the second a part of a simile.  

This seems to be your idiom. In your original post, you said "5 year's" (with the apostrophe).  In other posts on this thread you've done the same thing with different nouns.  

I think I'll like your stuff; it's very imaginative.  I hope I'm not coming across as some meanie out to spoil your fun.  I'm really interested in improving your writing and this is a baby step that makes a giant leap worth of difference.


----------



## Rojack79

Ha ha yes my apostrophes. Sadly that is my one weakness as a new writer.


----------



## J.T. Chris

Luckily that's an easy fix.


----------



## thepancreas11

So you've got an idea, eh? Well, plenty of wannabe writers have had plenty of ideas before Senor '79. Do you know what makes them different from you, if you want to be successful? Write. That simple? Can't be, can it? Yup. I bet you have a gazillion pages of notes just lined up to make an appearance in the novel you've always dreamed about. Notice, though, none of those pages contain narrative? Ah...so you've run into the problem. Lots of big ideas; itty bitty writing space.

Put the notes down. Pick up your computer. Put your fingers to the keys. Write "Chapter 1". Begin story. If you write it, we will come...to read it, of course. We can only help you with what you've got down. Suffer the consequences of planning by getting nowhere, or come and join the land of the written.

To help you get started, by all means, read the first chapter of every book you can get your hands on. See what you don't like, what you do like, what caught you attention, what kept your attention. Let yourself submerge into literature. Simultaneously, read and comment here on pieces you find interesting. The more you read, the more you write, the better chance you have of getting somewhere with it all.

Got it? Questions? Feel free to ask.
Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Rojack79

well ive already got up my prologue and first chapter on here. So i guess i'm on my way yay!!


----------



## thepancreas11

Very much so. I'm on my way over to check it out.


----------



## Ibb

I'll check it out as well.


----------



## Rojack79

By the way here's the link http://www.writingforums.com/threads/148574-First-paragraph-for-my-first-book-Xeno-Genesis Hope you like it. Even if you don't just post your idea's. If i need to do something to make it better don't hesitate to say.


----------



## Chad Lutzke

Rojack79 said:


> My problem is i feel like i might have to much in it.



Since you seem to have so many ideas running with lots to tell what about several books?  Even different series, in particular if you're just trying to stuff your favorite creatures/monsters/genres into one it may pay to write stories/books.

~Chad Lutzke


----------



## Rojack79

Actually i do plan on writing 6-7 book's for this series.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

We'll do our best to help, looking forward to passing over this writing and seeing if it's up my alley. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Rojack79

Wow. Can't believe it's been a year since I've been on here. Hi everyone. Just wanted to let you all know that i'm still alive and still working on my book idea's.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Once you join, they never let you leave ... 

I'm too much a newbie to have known you the first time around. Look forward to seeing some of your work. 8)


----------



## Rojack79

ya if i can figure out how to post it up here.


----------



## Boofy

/waves

Heya. Only joined in December of last year, but I'm glad you wandered back in nonetheless :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Rojack. There have been a few changes since you've been here last. We now have a sub-forum in the Fiction forum known as Multi-Chapter and Collective Works where you can post multiple chapters of your book. I'm not sure how effective that will be in the way of critiques but you will be able to post as many chapters in your thread without any hassle. You can check the thread out here:  http://www.writingforums.com/forums/221-Multi-Chapter-and-Collected-Works-NFP


And welcome back


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Welcome back, Rojack.  I, too, am a new face for ya, but if I can be of any assistance, let me know.  Looking forward to seeing some of your stuff!


----------



## Fillipi

sounds awesome, i think you can somehow make all that come together, i mean look at narnia and lord of the rings. might be a long book though, a lot of explaining to do lol


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9789


----------



## Rojack79

Wow that is cool.


----------



## Josh Colon

>>
"Aliens and Gods in the same story?"
>>

Why not?
How about, something along the lines of a human explaining Allah and Jesus to a Ferenghi?

Or, one could write regarding one species, and their interactions with another species with a description of their theology?

My favorite, I think, would be to write about one species telling about their gods to  second species.  And the second species 'discovers' that the first species 'gods' are really extremely advanced aliens . . .

(Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.)    Arthur C. Clarke.

Josh.


----------



## Rojack79

LOL!!! Man have my view's of my story changed a lot since a year ago.


----------

